# I love my hamster so much.....



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh it's just a gushy post that you can all ignore, lol, but JC literally breaks my heart, he doesn't like being held, he puts up with it as I have to hold him to get him in and out the cage, but he gives me nose kisses through his bar every day (there's no actual contact, but I like to think it's affection all the same!). It must be quite frightening having a giant head peering back at you, when you're the size of a hamster!

He comes out all bleary eyed when I'm going to work in a morning and in the evening when I'm pottering around in the kitchen, and he takes food off me so gently - we have (well I think a little bizarre connection between us) when I pass food through his bar and he manages to get a grip on it, we sort of look at each other and it's like, ready - Ok! I let go and he pulls it back through the cage  He's a nervous hamster but he's not once bitten, if he doesn't want to be stroked he lifts his arm up with this grumpy face - that says, 'not tonight, I got shiz to do round this cage' hehe, but even when I had to put anti-mite spot on him he didn't bite. Bloody pet shop sold him to me with mites! (Before this forum, I'm ashamed to admit I was one of them that didn't have a clue about the realities of pet shops). 

We have the hamster heaven and he's taken to the apartment as his bed which is great because it means I can see him all day long. 
There's something with JC, I think because he's made me have to work so much harder to gain his trust it's triple the reward when you notice that you're getting somewhere. I talk to him constantly,- most of the time just stupid things, like, 'ok JC what am I going to have for dinner', and although he's half asleep, I love the way he pokes his head out as if to say, 'hello, I'm not sure what your saying, I don't speak human but I like it all the same. Do you have a treat for me? No? Right well I'm going back to sleep then'.  

I hate cleaning his cage as I can see the stress it causes him when he goes back inside, so now I do it a bit at a time, while he's in there. He sort of looks at me like, 'oiw don't touch that, put that back right there, now what you doing woman..... but atleast it doesn't seem to cause him the same amount of stress, he just sort of watches me quizzically.

Ohhhhhh - I shouldn't love a hamster this much! haha, I gave away my freezer when I realised the noise might be disturbing him! 

We've been through a lot the past couple of months, JC and I, so thanks to everyone on here that gave your advice and wisdom, you really helped


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh bless he is lovely


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww to cute! 

He's landed on his paws with you x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawwww what a lovely post.

You gave away your freezer coz the noise was disturbing JC?? hehe that's so sweet.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats true love. They do have that effect on you. Its a good thing


----------

